# Ortman-McCain q50 compressor



## Tyhodge07 (Oct 18, 2017)

Hi. I am looking for some information on this older compressor I have. It's an ortman-McCain q50 compressor. I am mainly looking for information on this unit and would love to find what is compatible with rebuilding this one and also some sort of manual on it. Thanks


----------

